# Cockroaches in snake tank?



## wintertriangles (May 2, 2021)

I just got a Black Kingsnake, just a baby now. However, sometimes I see some cockroaches in the house. They're about the size of my thumbnail. If they get into the snake tank, can they harm the snake? Can they spread bacteria? If the snake eats them, will it get sick? If I cover the air slits in the tank wall, is there a way to make the tank breathable but insect-proof? Any advice would be highly appreciated. I'm a first-time reptile owner.


----------



## Sdaji (May 3, 2021)

Cockoaches aren't likely to cause your snake any harm. Your snake is more resistant to any relevant issues than you are, and if you have cockroaches running around your snake enclosures, they're also in your kitchen running around on your plates and cutlery etc, which you're probably not drastically fretting over. Your snake is no more likely to eat them than you are and it's safe enough for either of you if you feel inclined or do it by accident (more common than you might think).


----------

